

Introducing Jamun App Framework - grwongku
http://www.jamunapp.org

======
grwongku
Jamun is an open source (Apache Software License 2.0) Server and Frontend
Framework for the Web Designer (and also Java Programmer),HTML5, and
Javascript developer, to quickly create CRUD Apps for Database, Cloud, Mobile,
and Web Services. Confused by MVC, REST, SQL, noSQL, and other programming
jargon? The Problem with too many frameworks - they all try to do (promise)
too much. Thus creating too many unnecessary complexities. Jamun was designed
for the rest of us. Jamun abstracts all of the above so you can really
concentrate on what you do best - CREATE cool Cloud-ready apps. Create backend
without any code. Jamun makes the server as dumb as possible (from a frontend
perspective) - by putting most presentation logic on client, without
compromising integrity and security on the backend server. Jamun minimize
unnecessary back-and-forth traffic between server and client. With the advent
of client based apps like HTML5, many security issues have arose, e.g. client
spoofing. Jamun allays those concerns without any programming via field level
security. Some of the highlights of the features of Jamun: Zero or no server
code. Server-side JavaScript and Java. Clear separation of concerns between
client and server - that is the server is 100% Web Services API and therefore
there is no exclusive View binding. One can use the same backend resource for
multiple frontends or apps. The server is client agnostic. Abstraction to the
underlying frontend. This means less client side code changes in the event of
a frontend change. Scalable - Event-driven - Non-blocking architecture.
Single-page client model. Easy App Deploy and Update with App Manager GUI.
Designed from the ground-up for Cloud environments. Coding is fun once again!

